# calipers



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

will 1990 NA 300ZX 4 piston calipers fit a 1999 maxima?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Not a direct bolt-on...custom bracket is needed and I think you need a larger rotor?

Here is a helpful post from Maxima.org that may help you out.
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=292573&highlight=300zx


----------

